# My Current Project



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I'm working on big house, remove/replace wallpaper, some rooms paint instead of wallpaper, and quite a bit of painting yet to be done. I've been taking pics and have created an album in the photo section. This is the first time I've put an album on this site, I figured why not! Here's a sample....


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Good to see they made a much more sensible choice of paper.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Good to see they made a much more sensible choice of paper.


It was a boys bedroom before, now it's ready for a little girl!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Is that a ceros I see on the platform?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Is that a ceros I see on the platform?


That's a speaker box for Ipod, what is a ceros?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its a sander by Mirka, comes in a yellow systainer. 

http://www.mirka.com/en/TOOLS/Electric_Sanders/


----------

